
The Un-Paving of American Roads - georgecmu
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2016/7/26/the-un-paving-of-american-roads
======
misnamed
It sounds nice in theory as a cheaper way to de-prioritize certain roads. But
in practice it also means a lot of dirt and dust kicked up, mucking up the
air. Not really great if you're living or working alongside these roads and
used to the fresh air.

